# Budgie



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Just found my budgie dead  don't know what to do buy an other one to keep the other companie or just leave him


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You could do either. Was there trauma to the body?Could it have been a predator?


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

It was indoor


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

A budgie is a parakeet, correct??

Try to figure out why one died; age, illness, ect. If you suspect a sudden illness, make sure your surviving one isn't showing any signs of possible disease also. 
If you are confident you still have a healthy bird, then there are things to think about before introducing another cage mate. What's the age of your surviving one? You wouldn't want to end up in this same situation in the near future.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

She was 3 and had a stroke a couple of weeks ago wasn't eating or drinking much and couldn't fly or any thing


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, poor girl. I'm so sorry you lost her. Hugs!!!


----------

